# My Aussie, walking hunch back and stiff



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

This is about my male Australian Shepherd, Bandit. He is 8.5 years old and intact.
When he got up this morning, he is walking a little hunch backed. He was able to go potty fine, but won't jump up. Very unusual for Bandit, he is extremely active and jumps up on anything and everything. He is not making a sound, but I can tell he is sore. He also looks a little stiff in the rear, not extending his rear legs as far as they should when he is walking. When he stands or walks I can see the hunch back and he prefers to sit.
I am wondering if he ruptured something? I felt his abdominal area, scrotum, everything, and can't find any unusual bumps.

He sleeps in a crate at night, and was fine when he went to bed last night. When I let him out, he just walked out of the crate very slow.

Any ideas? I will be getting him to the vet today.


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

I would take him to the vet. I hope it's no big deal, maybe he's just sore and needs a little rest, but better safe than sorry. In the meantime I'll keep him in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad you are taking Bandit to the vets - the signs you are describing may also indicate a back/disc problem. Hopefully you'll find nothing serious. Keeping Bandit in my thoughts.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tammy, Bandit has such a great advocate in you. I know you will have him to the vet's asap. Maybe kidney issues? Arthritis in spine? I would wish the vet would run a CBC so he could have a peek at that kidney function, and maybe even check a urine sample for bladder infection just to be sure.

Here is sending Bandit good energy that all goes well!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Can a back or disc problem just occur all of the sudden, while he was sleeping?

Patti, are you suggesting running a CBC just so we can rule everything out? I would not of thought of him having kidney issues?

I am kind of just reaching here. He is going to the vet this afternoon, just waiting for my husband to get home from work.

I have Bandit in the crate resting. It takes him awhile before he will lay down, once he does, he seems fine. I took him out about 20 minutes ago to go potty. He wasn't quite as hunched, but still very stiff, and not moving good.

Thanks guys. I just want to be prepared at what I might be looking at when we get to the vets. I want to be armed with as much info as possible.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tammy, it may just be as simple as a pulled back muscle. My thinking with a CBC is that at his age it can't hurt to peek at those kidneys anyhoo.. and if he has had a 'secret' (not obvious) bladder infection, kidneys may be ouchie. My guess would be that the doc will really check his spine, the muscles along it, and flex his hindlimbs, see how he does setting his hindfoot rightside up when the vet turns it over, etc.. I am sure he will get a full check to rule anything out.

Again, being an Aussie, he could have zigged when he should have zagged, and tweaked a muscle. (haven't we all done our back muscles a bad turn or two? I have!)

Please let us know how Bandit does at the vet. Don't worry, Tammy. It may just be a twinge of arthritis or a muscle pull.. ouchie, but treatable.







Sending good vibes to Bandit and you today!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A back or disc problem could show up all of a sudden, yes. Dogs mask pain so it could have been a minor issues and then something happened while he was sleeping to make it a major issue. It does sound spinal though. I see where Patti is going with the kidney stuff but that would usually show up in other ways (increased drinking, etc.). 

Good luck--I hope it's something minor!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh ok. Thanks Patti and Ruth. I have kept an eye on the water drinking, peeing, etc.That all seems fine. But we will see.
I did flip his foot this morning when I first took him out, and no issues.

I get the zig when he should of zagged. LOL. That is my Bandit. He has springs in his legs, and at a stand still, right in front of me, he can leap right over my head, with me standing up, and he puts no effort into it. He is very agile.

I hope it is something minor too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

We haven't gone yet. We leave in a about an hour. I am really hoping for just a pulled muscle? 

I let him out again about an hour ago, and he wasn't hunched anymore. He also tried to run. I put his leash on to keep him calm. After I brought him in from outside, he pulled me to the door and as I opened the door he jumped onto the childcare table.







He likes to sleep up there.







I lifted him off of it and made him lie by my feet, then when he kept wanting to go back to the table, I put him back in his crate.

The problem with Bandit is he is very sensitive to pain. He will normally cry out if he got hurt. But, If I cater to him too much, he will hold his head down, look up with those sad puppy dog eyes, and sometimes raise one of his front feet. Unfortunately that was a trick I taught him, that really isn't coming in handy right now, as I don't want him to be faking it.









I will let you know when we get back.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending prayers your way and Bandit's-- eager to hear it is something minor!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I was thinking UTI. How did the vet visit go?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it sounds to me like a disc as well. as said above dogs do mask pain, until the day is done, or in your case the next morning. i had a dog that did that, and it was a disc in his neck.

debbie


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry guys. I haven't had a chance to get on the computer til now.

The vet says it was a stomach muscle strain.








The Iliopsoas Muscle. When I got him to the vet, he was walking almost normal. When the vet did a physical exam, he felt some tightness in his stomach. They did an ultrasound which confirmed the pulled stomach muscle. He did xrays of the spine also just in case of a slipped disk, plus bloodwork. 
That all came back fine.








The muscle pull, luckily is minor and should heal on his own with plenty of crate rest. He gave me some exercises to do at home with him to help strengthen the muscle and to heal faster. I am thinking he hurt himself sliding on the kitchen floor, my aussies seem to think it is a racetrack.









Anyways, he should be all healed up in the next 2 weeks, with plenty of rest.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yaaaaayyy!!! Thanks for The Bandit Report!







Tammy, I am so happy that he is okay-- for both of you. I know this was hard on you, as you are such a loving Mom. Speedy recovery, sweetie Bandit!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm glad to hear it's nothing major and that Bandit will be on the mend. Hooray!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Patti and Jamie.

I am sure glad it wasn't anything major too! Bandit is really good about resting in the crate, so I am sure he will be good as new in no time. 

He cried a couple times yesterday when he stretched up to kiss me, so I know he is still sore, but much better.

For now, he and Jeni just don't get to play for awhile.


----------

